# Garesfield GC - 11th/12th



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 5, 2012)

just wondering if anyone fancies a knock next weekend? I'm getting back after a month off so if anyone fancies it let me know

Kev


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 5, 2012)

Think Bozza and I might be playing next Saturday so I've sent him a text to see if he fancies the drive up.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 5, 2012)

tiptop. Winter special on at 2 for Â£25


----------



## richy (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought you had joined whickham, Kev?


----------



## Wayman (Feb 5, 2012)

ill be up for a game


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 6, 2012)

richy said:



			I thought you had joined whickham, Kev?
		
Click to expand...

I was going to but couldn't turn Garesfield down at only Â£25 per month.

Cheers Wayman, Is this 3 confirmed players making a fourball for the weekend?


----------



## Wayman (Feb 7, 2012)

I can only do Saturday playin in a open on Sunday :/


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm fine with saturday at any time, but Kellfire has just pulled out due to Man Utd being on the telly

Richy, are you up for it? I'm happy to play either Garesfield or whickham


----------



## Wayman (Feb 7, 2012)

Which one is on temp greens?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 7, 2012)

Wayman said:



			Which one is on temp greens?
		
Click to expand...

Garesfield was playing 15/18 temp greens though some were in pretty good nick a few weeks back.

Whickham is probably the better bet if richy agrees?


----------



## richy (Feb 7, 2012)

Whickham was on temps yesterday.

As for playing there on saturday, there is a comp on so we wouldn't be able to get on (well I would )


----------



## Wayman (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry lads I can't make it this weekend 
Hopefully get a game in the summer


----------

